
MyFitnessPal Data Breach - reaperducer
https://content.myfitnesspal.com/security-information/notice.html
======
tristanj
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16710891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16710891)

